# Slice Werkzeug!



## Scharlatan (28. September 2003)

Wozu brauche ich das Slice Werkzeug?


----------



## Ju02 (28. September 2003)

Hi,

das Slice-Werkzeug ist in erster Linie dazu da,das Bild ,das du in Photoshop erstellst, zu schneiden.Zum Beispiel um eine Website zu erstellen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. September 2003)

Gehe einfach mal auf http://www.photozauber.de
Dort gucke unter Praxis in die Grundlagen rein. Da ist eigentlich alles sehr gut erklärt. Viel Spaß


----------

